# Stanza Radiator



## wiweasel (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a used, pulled Stanza Raditor that I need to sell cheap. I pulled it cause it looked like it was in great shape and was hoping it would fit my Altima, of course it did not. I cleaned it up a bit and need to sell it. Its in good condition, would be a good swap or spare. Asking $35 + $15 S&H... so $50 Takes.. send me an email if you want it. Only doing Paypal payments.


----------



## wiweasel (Jun 10, 2005)

More pix here. I will delist it if anyone on this formum wants it.


----------



## wiweasel (Jun 10, 2005)

wiweasel said:


> More pix here. I will delist it if anyone on this formum wants it.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...d=1,1&item=7978920821&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT


----------

